

Why I am deleting my AirBnB account - reinhardt
http://i.imgur.com/iSpeu4f.png

======
27182818284
That verification seems very reasonable to me. Somebody's home is on the line,
more information than I, say, give Amazon is OK.

------
tayllargardner
As if allowing stangers into your homes isn't enough give out all your
personal info online too!

